# Florida pits & others breeds need help!!!911!!!!



## Harley D (Mar 27, 2009)

Tomorrow is the trial to see if Florida should ban pits, german shepherds and other breeds. Please please help us if your near tallahassee. Please be there to keep the breeds alive!


----------



## 1MEANR/T (Jan 23, 2010)

I wished I wasn't so far away I would have gone out to support.


----------



## CraziNate (Oct 15, 2009)

I have sent about 20 e-mails to all the representatives of Hillsborough county. I really hope this is thrown out after tomorrow. I have been worried sick since I have first heard about this


----------



## Harley D (Mar 27, 2009)

I have been crying almost all night holding my bull mastiff wishing the other pups were with me right now


----------



## CraziNate (Oct 15, 2009)

Enzo isnt going anywhere. I dont care what they say or do. I will disguise him! I'm locked and loaded tho


----------



## CraziNate (Oct 15, 2009)

I found some interesting things...

http://www.flsenate.gov/data/Publications/2009/Senate/reports/interim_reports/pdf/2009-102ca.pdf

http://www.myfloridahouse.gov/Sections/Documents/loaddoc.aspx?FileName=2010s1276.ca.docx&DocumentType=Analysis&BillNumber=1276&Session=2010

SB 1276 - Dangerous Dogs/Breed-specific Regulation [EPSC]


----------



## CraziNate (Oct 15, 2009)

From what it looks like there was: YEAS 9 NAYS 2


----------



## Nizmosmommy (Jun 1, 2009)

I wish I could be.
my thoughts and prayers will be with you.
good luck.
it'll be ok.


----------



## Harley D (Mar 27, 2009)

Well florida suck law has pass now countys can decide which type of dogs they want. Realy up set with the pitbull communitty less then 15 people were there about less then 12 spoke. I am ashamed of the. Pitbull community


----------



## CraziNate (Oct 15, 2009)

Wow I wish I could have made it up there. This is seriously terrible


----------



## Harley D (Mar 27, 2009)

yep news on tv said they were going to ban pitbulls. Even though the people in the room said they were not specifing breeds. Everyone in that room knew what it ment. 

Well...I guess everyone can kiss their dogs good bye


----------



## CraziNate (Oct 15, 2009)

Hopefully it doesnt go any further than this. Now it is up to the county itself to pass BSL


----------



## Harley D (Mar 27, 2009)

we have to many witch people. we need to start something to stop this. The guy that brought this cause to us was all into going to this thing to be a no show. He really let me down. I dont like the people who blow off things thinking other people will do it for them. 
I would understand if you were busy. but I know some people who were NOT busy and could have gone.


----------



## CraziNate (Oct 15, 2009)

Yea we seriously need to do something. I honestly will not let anyone take Enzo from me. I will do time if I have to. This lil guy means more than the world to me. I thought I would never say that about a dog. He is by my side no matter what. I will do whatever I can to get the word across to them.


----------



## Harley D (Mar 27, 2009)

we need more facts for the next step. Not just the saying punish the deed not the breed. Thats not going to cut it. 

I will be going into doing some research on things that may help us. 

things such as

the presure of a dog bite
the affect on children and elderly people
the ways the breed helps the community


----------



## CraziNate (Oct 15, 2009)

Sounds good. I will also being doing some research myself


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

WOW, so they actually past it in Florida... That's some major HS

This is the most ridiculous thing in the world, you can't just ban a person's dog. What ever happened to the land of the free. Now you can't even have the dog you want??? Time for another revolution, I'll tell ya!


----------



## CraziNate (Oct 15, 2009)

I dont think its passed yet.


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

Good, I'll be callin' my peeps... Thanks to my old job I actually met & shook the hand of the general attorney of Florida - he was shorter in person than expected & actually cordial. Suffolk Construction was doing some serious hiney kissing since the commercial industry tanked in South FL. I can write him a letter luckily I have some old suffolk letter head & will use their name as leverage  - may or may not remember me. But I was the first person he saw when he walked in the building - who knows?


----------



## CraziNate (Oct 15, 2009)

I have given up on trying to educate people on this breed and the issue we have here in Florida. I have posted on several forums of the issue we have here and the only thing they can say is that "pitbulls" are killers and should be banned in Florida. I have tried my hardest to get to these people but I just get ridiculed and called a "pitbull" nut case. 

Everyone on these forums (not here or any other pitbull enthusiast forum) are nothing but immature and brain washed by the media. I will no longer post on any other forum but I will go to the actual politicians themselves.


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

That's a bummer... What I have done so far was hit up Hoobly, and I'm working on Craigslist all throughout florida (I've hit up from the florida list daytona to ocala)... I'm collecting email addresses and telephone numbers with posts reguarding Pit Bulls. We should also do the same for other large potentially vicious dogs like Shar peis, GSD, Rottweilers, and dobermans. I've got a pretty lengthy list of numbers (guestimating 100), but I want to call these people with a course of action in place so i don't sound like a fool haha. 

You guys, what do you all think we can actually do... We know what the end result that we want, but what course of action besides getting one on one with our local representatives, some how we need to acknowledged as a whole.

EDIT: I've also started drafting a little speach, but IDK who I'll be addressing at this point so I've kinda left it open ended. I think we all need to get our ducks in a row as fast as possible so that we can effectively hold a debate.


----------



## Harley D (Mar 27, 2009)

I am trying to get more fact before starting something. I got a email from someone of the ATTS.org website. giving me the staticis.

588 pits were tested
496 passed
92 failed
=
84.4%


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

CraziNate said:


> I have given up on trying to educate people on this breed and the issue we have here in Florida. I have posted on several forums of the issue we have here and the only thing they can say is that "pitbulls" are killers and should be banned in Florida. I have tried my hardest to get to these people but I just get ridiculed and called a "pitbull" nut case.
> 
> Everyone on these forums (not here or any other pitbull enthusiast forum) are nothing but immature and brain washed by the media. I will no longer post on any other forum but I will go to the actual politicians themselves.


Have you seen that movie Idiocracy with Luke Wilson? It seems as though our society is going that route 

I just don't see how you can get people to listen to the truth anymore


----------



## CraziNate (Oct 15, 2009)

I have seen Idiocracy, good movie LOL. But it does seem thats the way the world is going.


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

It has electrolytes... lol


----------



## CraziNate (Oct 15, 2009)

Haha, man I feel like watching that now! I'm gonna take notes and incorporate that in how retarded politicians are with this ban


----------



## 95cobrasvt (Mar 6, 2010)

IMO....What we need to do is make it easier for the GENERAL PUBLIC to say "ok, how can I help...Where do I sign?" 

We also need the media ON OUR SIDE, instead of AGAINST us. 

So, I suggest we all print up specific FACTS about Pit Bull Terriers, German Shepherds, Mastiffs,etc. and how they are NOT an aggressive breed(s), and hand them out at the major pet stores like Petsmart. This print up will also have details on how these people can EASILY call their congressman/woman, and let them know how they feel on the issue. The problem is that all too often, we Americans are too lazy to even lift the phone in order to save our OWN butts, let alone someone else's dog's butt. So we need to make it even easier. Have the print ups, but also have a petition ready to sign. 

We need to educate people on how unconstitutional BSL's are, how Pit's are NOT aggressive, and how they can be a part of HELPING TO SAVE OUR PET'S LIVES. 

Also, ANYONE who has an inlet to a media source, PLEASE HELP US!


----------



## CraziNate (Oct 15, 2009)

I like this idea


----------



## 95cobrasvt (Mar 6, 2010)

The first question out of peoples mouths when I tell them about this proposed law: Are you going to let them take your dogs? 

My answer: No, I'll move out of the area if I have to. If I absolutely HAVE to, I'll move out of state.


----------



## gamer (Feb 1, 2010)

Unfortunately this is no longer the land of the free. People have tried all the results and the general public does not care to see the Proof they have what they think a pit bull is. When BSL came knocking on the door of another state it was hound owners and such not pit bull people that stopped it. Unfortunately not many apbt owners get involved. I will see what I can dig up for you guys.


----------



## 95cobrasvt (Mar 6, 2010)

Gamer, that would be great! If we can find out how they got it stopped in other states, we may be able to duplicate it here. The truth is that BSL's affect ALL dog owners, not just the specific breeds they are intended to affect. So informing other DOG owners, is the way to get help I think.


----------



## gamer (Feb 1, 2010)

95cobrasvt said:


> Gamer, that would be great! If we can find out how they got it stopped in other states, we may be able to duplicate it here. The truth is that BSL's affect ALL dog owners, not just the specific breeds they are intended to affect. So informing other DOG owners, is the way to get help I think.


Will find out what went down and let you know.


----------



## CraziNate (Oct 15, 2009)

I think we all need to come together and put our thinking caps on and come up with a well written letter that we could e-mail out to the media and mail out to the politicians.
We need to mention on how this "ban" will affect not only the owners but everyone as a whole. We also need to mention other ideas instead of a ban. Just imagine how the familys would be affected if this is passed because of irresponsible owners. Why should we punished because other people stupid decisions??


----------



## Harley D (Mar 27, 2009)

emails will do us a little to no go. We will need to get our butts up away from the computers and get out there. 

we need to start posting possive facts

From there we can take those facts and make fliers to post up though Florida.

What we can do is put a Internet website on the fliers telling where they can come help the cause telling them where meetings are being held.


----------



## gamer (Feb 1, 2010)

I once said that all pit bull breeders should take a break from breeding just maybe 2 years but of course I got a whipping for that one. We need to step back and really look at what we are doing. Look at how our dogs look out in public, ie spike collars, spiked harnesses, chain leashes. etc You see we have to think about the general public because they usually win in these cases. We cant have it both ways tough looking dogs and a public that is not scared of them.

We need to make sure that the public knows that bullies are not apbts. I am not bully bashing but big dogs scare people a big pit bull will make some poop their pants. When I would walk my dogs if I ran into people (I usually walked them at night) they would ask what kind of dog and when I told them they were surprised or just refused to believe that my 30 pound dog was a pit bull. The public sees pit bulls as big mean scary dogs. Slap one of these on and what are they suppose to think? Sometimes loving the breed means giving up what you love doing, breeding, or having to keep that breed.


----------



## Harley D (Mar 27, 2009)

Well in order to show a dog must not be altered. Fixing a dog is not the problem. 

The look may be a problem but we need to stop worrying about looks and more on the facts on the breed


----------



## gamer (Feb 1, 2010)

Harley D said:


> Well in order to show a dog must not be altered. Fixing a dog is not the problem.
> 
> The look may be a problem but we need to stop worrying about looks and more on the facts on the breed


Oh not not alter them just take a break but its too late for that I think it would have made a difference in the time it was said a lot less breeders then.

Looks have everything to do with it, people judge books by their covers far too often. I am still working on getting you info.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

We had BSL in our state that was proposed and it was stopped by having educated speakers talk about the dogs. Also we had huge numbers show up to oppose it, we had at one meeting over 300 opposed and there was even more at other meetings.
You have to get people involved and get them out there!

What you do not want is for the uneducated thug looking people to stand up and talk, it does not help your cause at all! Here we have many professionals who own this breed and who can speak well that is who you want to represent you. Looks really matter and like gamer said you want a good image of regular people who own this breed not the thugs showing up in spiked collars.

Also Ernie Sims family is trying to help fight it and I hope they can name drop! lol


----------



## gamer (Feb 1, 2010)

Another thing is people need to be aware that dog aggression does not equal human aggression. But all these have been brought up and did no good I hope that FL can be a better place then others.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Harley D said:


> Well in order to show a dog must not be altered. Fixing a dog is not the problem.
> 
> The look may be a problem but we need to stop worrying about looks and more on the facts on the breed


I'm sorry but I think your wrong, looks are very important whether you want to believe it or not. Most of these ppl If I saw them on the street I would lock my car door! lol How does that look to the ppl passing the laws? 
pits = crime


----------



## gamer (Feb 1, 2010)

performanceknls said:


> We had BSL in our state that was proposed and it was stopped by having educated speakers talk about the dogs. Also we had huge numbers show up to oppose it, we had at one meeting over 300 opposed and there was even more at other meetings.
> You have to get people involved and get them out there!
> 
> What you do not want is for the uneducated thug looking people to stand up and talk, it does not help your cause at all! Here we have many professionals who own this breed and who can speak well that is who you want to represent you. Looks really matter and like gamer said you want a good image of regular people who own this breed not the thugs showing up in spiked collars.
> ...


:goodpost::goodpost::goodpost: Exactly we need the type of people that these yahoos work with so they can see that.

Also clean up the web sites. Google pit bull kennels go through 10 sites and see what you think, of the blaring rap cussing music, the spikes and the wording. I challenge you to that  Because some people will google it before voting and you need to see what they will be seeing.


----------



## gamer (Feb 1, 2010)

Here are the first 9 google searches
Xtreme Bully Pitbull Kennels Blue Pitbulls Pitbull puppies Pitbull Kennels Pit bull Puppies American Blue Pitbulls American Pitbulls Blue Pit Bull Puppies UKC Blue Pitbulls

Muglestons Pitbull Farm - pitbulls for sale - pit bulls for sale - pitbull kennels - pitbull dogs - pit bull dogs

Blue Pitbull | Pitbull Puppy | Pit Bull For Sale

CARAGAN KENNEL Pit Bulls specializing in Red Nose & Black* American Pit Bull Terrier breeders

.: Iron Cross Kennels :.pitbulls, bluepitbulls, pit bull puppies, pit bull kennels, pitbull farm, american pitbull terrier,

Pitbull Puppies For Sale-Bully Pitbull Breeders-Pit Bull Kennels-Pitbulls For Sale-Blue Pit Bull Puppy For Sale-Riverside Ca California

RCK Pitbull Kennels,XXL Red Nose Pitbulls,Pitbull puppies,Red Nose Pitbull Kennels,Red Nose Pitbull Puppies,XXL Pitbulls,Red Pitbull Kennels,Pitbull Terriers

Blue Pitbull | Pitbull Puppies For Sale | American Pitbull Terrier Kennel

Pitbulls For Sale |Pit Bulls For Sale |Pitbull Puppies For Sale |Pit Bull Puppies For Sale |Blue Pit Bull Puppies |Pit Bull Puppies |Bully Pit Bulls |UKC Pit Bulls |Blue Pit Bull Puppies For Sale |Blue PitBull Puppies For Sale |Pit Bull Pups |America

Now browse their sites and tell me what you think caragan kennels is the only legit kennel I see. IMO


----------



## Harley D (Mar 27, 2009)

performanceknls said:


> I'm sorry but I think your wrong, looks are very important whether you want to believe it or not. Most of these ppl If I saw them on the street I would lock my car door! lol How does that look to the ppl passing the laws?
> pits = crime


my mistake. I do mean for the chain leash and spiked collars should go but I ment the look of the body of the bullys. If people are educated on what a real pit bull was and shown the facts.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

oh no I am not talking about the looks of the dog just the owners  lol


----------



## Harley D (Mar 27, 2009)

LOL oh oops

Yay for talking things out!

Now.... Back to class!

Yes yes I know

I is a nerd LOL


----------



## CraziNate (Oct 15, 2009)

I have no issue going and speaking in front of the public. I might be young but I will make an appearance of a young professional


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

I do get stage fright at first, but I know I can push those personal reservations asside for this matter.


----------



## gamer (Feb 1, 2010)

CraziNate said:


> I have no issue going and speaking in front of the public. I might be young but I will make an appearance of a young professional


See there you go dress nice and relate to their young sons. The public needs to see the relation to pit bull owners and people they may know.


----------



## Harley D (Mar 27, 2009)

I can do it to...may mess up one a few words but for sure you can find me there fighting. One thing about red heads...its hard to change their minds when they set to it. Right shana!
Though, gotta focus on keeping temper down...Along with voice...but I can fix it!


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

no what you really need are well spoken individuals (not saying any of you are not) you want your best foot forward when addressing these matters. I do not speak at some of these affairs I leave it to the lawyers we have, really well spoken individuals will look best. Shoot I do not have the best grammar or english and will freely admit that! LMAO


----------



## Harley D (Mar 27, 2009)

know anyone we can hire?


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

I pmed Shana


----------



## CraziNate (Oct 15, 2009)

I was wondering if there is any lawyers that mit be pitbull enthusiast that will help is out.


----------



## CraziNate (Oct 15, 2009)

I found this interesting..

I was looking through TBO.com - Tampa Bay Online and I came arcross this. Ive been doing some research on how we can fight this BSL here in Florida. Not sure if this will help us or hurt us.

TBO Special Reports Dog Bite Database


----------



## 95cobrasvt (Mar 6, 2010)

As I stated on the other site, that web page will help us in that it will keep us informed as to how many more bites Pit Bulls have registered throughout Florida than other breeds. 121 to be exact, for last year alone. Now, I clicked on a few of the smaller breeds, and found they only had like 1 or 2 last year registered. IF they had ANY at all. 

It will HURT us if we GIVE them the page.

However, THAT is the info that the politicians will be using against us. We have the job of finding out how to turn it into a positive.


----------



## CraziNate (Oct 15, 2009)

True, but like I stated on TR. How many of those "pitbulls" were actually "pitbulls". Not sure if you saw but there was only 1 American Pitbull Terrier that was reported in Hillsborough County in the year of 2009. I bet 95% of those "pitbulls" are all mutts.


----------



## CraziNate (Oct 15, 2009)

Not sure how many people are going to write letters but I thought this would help

ActNow - How to write a letter to a politician

I will follow this while writing my letters


----------



## gamer (Feb 1, 2010)

CraziNate said:


> True, but like I stated on TR. How many of those "pitbulls" were actually "pitbulls". Not sure if you saw but there was only 1 American Pitbull Terrier that was reported in Hillsborough County in the year of 2009. I bet 95% of those "pitbulls" are all mutts.


Also most people dont report being bitten by the smaller breeds so they are going to look better.


----------



## 95cobrasvt (Mar 6, 2010)

CraziNate said:


> True, but like I stated on TR. How many of those "pitbulls" were actually "pitbulls". Not sure if you saw but there was only 1 American Pitbull Terrier that was reported in Hillsborough County in the year of 2009. I bet 95% of those "pitbulls" are all mutts.


Thats a good point. Please don't take my statements as trying to vilify Pits. Quite the opposite. I am pointing out what the "opposition" will say, so that we can figure out how to counter what they say appropriately and calmly. In fact, we can point that fact out BEFORE they get a chance to.

Did you know that Hillsborough counties own head of Animal Control is against these bills? THAT should be something to put into the cannons.  Watch the video: http://www.myfoxtampabay.com/dpp/news/local/hillsborough/pit_bull_ban_030209


----------



## CraziNate (Oct 15, 2009)

Not taking it that way at all. But I just hate how if it looks like a "pitbull" it must be a "pitbull". We should try to get in contact with the head AC and see if they will help us out


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Oh I forgot!!!! Call the ADBA and talk to them about getting information to help fight the BSL. We were talking about this at Hank Greenwoods house and at the meeting at nationals. They will send you as much info as you need so you can go prepared with real facts on why BSL doesn't work and info on APBT myths. Also contact Allie from Stop-BSL and she can provide you will more info. The key is to be prepared.
Owners, Breeders and Dogs Against Breed Discrimination

Shana did you call Cheryl yet?


----------



## CraziNate (Oct 15, 2009)

Tomorrow is my day off so I will be calling around


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

performanceknls said:


> Oh I forgot!!!! Call the ADBA and talk to them about getting information to help fight the BSL. We were talking about this at Hank Greenwoods house and at the meeting at nationals. They will send you as much info as you need so you can go prepared with real facts on why BSL doesn't work and info on APBT myths. Also contact Allie from Stop-BSL and she can provide you will more info. The key is to be prepared.
> Owners, Breeders and Dogs Against Breed Discrimination
> 
> Shana did you call Cheryl yet?


My phone was down yesterday, but it's back up today so I'm gonna call her this afternoon.


----------



## CraziNate (Oct 15, 2009)

I received an e-mail today from one on the State Representatives.



> Thank you for contacting me regarding House Bill 543, relating to
> Dangerous Dogs. I am very glad you brought your concerns to my
> attention. I will certainly keep your concerns in mind when this
> important legislation comes before me.
> ...


----------



## CraziNate (Oct 15, 2009)

If anyone is planning on trying to contact anyone go to this website. They have sample letters that you can use to send out

Wix.com - Website built by sunbolt1 based on Blank Website


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

CraziNate said:


> If anyone is planning on trying to contact anyone go to this website. They have sample letters that you can use to send out
> 
> Wix.com - Website built by sunbolt1 based on Blank Website


Thank you!


----------



## 95cobrasvt (Mar 6, 2010)

CraziNate said:


> I received an e-mail today from one on the State Representatives.


Ok Nate, This guy apparently at least OPENS the e-mails. Give us all his e-mail addy so we can all send him something different! Also, let us know what you sent to him so there are no repeats.


----------



## Notnice (Oct 20, 2009)

wow, I was off for a few days and just say this. I am horrified at the idea of loosing my pup. as soon as I fix my laptop ill be on this as well (posting from work). WTf is wrong with people, I think this BSL is bs and going way too far.


----------



## Harley D (Mar 27, 2009)

Well wait a minute!!!!

ok...well we all know we got the numbers on our side. 

now here comes a curve ball

what can we do to give them something in return. Like some people said to fix all dogs...but if we do that they still win. For if the dogs die off how are we going to produce more?

I have been thinking about this...

one thing I thought of while looking up facts to help us is that most dog attacks happen with a child. 

I was thinking maybe we can bring up dog day in elementry schools. To have someone go into school around florida teaching how to act around dogs. Maybe bring a dog to the schools to. Like D.A.R.E, SWAT, and stranger danger...I think thats apart of dare....((swat=students working against tabaco))

If this is a good idea another place would be places like the YMCA or something were people get together. you know what I mean?

anyone else got any thing else to through back at them?


----------



## CraziNate (Oct 15, 2009)

I think that is a smart idea. But the question is... Will they go for it?

See what I was thinking was pass a law about neutering/spaying. Have like certain breeders that dont have to neuter their dogs or only if a dog is registered with like the ADBA, UKC, AKC, etc. then they dont have to be neutered since the have to be intact to show them. I think that would help out alot not only with our breed but alot of breeds out there. Then we wouldnt have so many mutts and bybs running around and it would help with unwanted pets also


----------

